# Bottle fed bunny



## Shorty (Apr 11, 2016)

@Samantha drawz do you have any bottle feeding advice I have a doe who kindled 3 only 1 in the box. When I got there two were dead I just warmed up the 3rd but my success last time was minimal. What do you feed and  how often?


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 12, 2016)

I feed goats milk and I feed them for the first week every 1-2 hours very little at a time, just until tummies are full as over feeding is the leading cause of death. I also have a syringe from the squirrel store that has a rubber hose type thing that I push down their throats far enough to bypass chance of aspiration. Good luck


----------



## Shorty (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks I found some powdered goats milk at the pet store, but so far I have been able to get mom to feed it I hold her on her back and it eats then I stimulate it. I don't think mom is making much milk but I figure the more moms milk it gets the better.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 12, 2016)

That is great!


----------



## Shorty (Apr 12, 2016)

Here is my little guy and "his" box half on a heating pad half off with a washcloth pouch


----------



## Shorty (Apr 14, 2016)

My bottle baby is now 3 days old I'm getting mom to feed him when I'm home and give him formula when I'm at work. He hangs out in his box most of the day but sometimes he hangs out in my pocket. 


 
Good thing I work for my uncle and he doesn't mind me bringing him with.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 14, 2016)

YAY! so glad he is thriving so far!


----------



## Shorty (Apr 14, 2016)

He started at 2 1/4 ounces and today he is 2 1/2 ounces! Mom is still feeding him a little so that has been a big help. I am having a some trouble getting him to pee but other then that he is doing great!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 15, 2016)

Great news!


----------



## Shorty (Apr 19, 2016)

The little guy has officially gained one ounce he was a week old yesterday and refused to pee all day, I got up extra last night to try and get him to pee and nothing. Today is my day off and about ten this morning he peed on me, I have never been so happy to be peed on. Yesterday Roo decided she wasn't going to feed him anymore so he is completely bottle fed now but at least he got real milk for a week.





My dogs are very curious about what I am spending all my time doing lol


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 19, 2016)

I am so glad he got moms milk for as long as he could!


----------



## Shorty (Apr 24, 2016)

The little guy is doing great his eyes opened on friday and I started giving him a little hay today! He still goes everywhere with me, he is going to be one friendly bunny. Here he is in my pocket at work a few days ago, I can't do it now he learned to crawl out lol. 



 

The girls are still hoping I'll drop him and they can have a snack


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2016)

Does that bunny know how lucky he is to have you? You are truly dedicated to making sure he not only lives, but thrives! Love the intense stare  the dogs are giving him!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm so happy to hear this lol. And I am rolling over their stares. My dogs give the same look but only because they wanna kiss them. So completely opposite meaning behind them.


----------



## Shorty (Apr 24, 2016)

Its so weird because he was supposed to be meat and now I'm trying to figure out how I can keep him if he makes it, I don't have cage space and don't need another buck but I have put so much time in keeping him alive I can't think of getting rid of him. He still has to get weaned before I will breath easier. 
@Samantha drawz Roxie the one on the left actually helped me make him pee one time she licked him for me, Ziva the one on the right wants to eat him


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 25, 2016)

I had the same thing happen with my nash. There's a chance he will end up a she. Nash was a she and the gender fairy struck at about six weeks old. Ugh.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 25, 2016)

I had a little runt doe that needed special attention too, but not to the extreme yours has had.
She was a family favorite. When her siblings were 5lbs, she was only a pound and a half. She should have been a meat rabbit too, but was going to remain the size of a dwarf.
She was very tame, and we decided to sell her or even give her as a pet. It was hard on all of us to see her go, but she became a house pet for a family. Litter box trained and plays with the family dog. We would/could not have given her that comfortable a home. It really did work out the best for her.


----------



## Shorty (Apr 30, 2016)

Ok update time bunny has been named Pockets and he is doing great! Made it to 5oz yesterday! I have been taking him with when I teach tae kwon do and if I can't keep him I might have found a family to take him! The kids absolutely love him and he is seriously going to be the best socialized bunny ever.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 30, 2016)

Awwww.........


----------



## Shorty (May 3, 2016)

Pockets continues to do wonderful! He drinks his milk from a small lid with out sneezing too much anymore and eats hay and some pellets, we are still working on drinking water from the bottle.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 3, 2016)

YAY!!!


----------



## TAH (May 3, 2016)

So cute. We had friends that released a bunch of bunny's, they found a nest and gave them to us. They were 2 weeks old and had not had any milk of grass for almost a week. We bottle fed them goats milk till they were big and fat. They were so sweet.


----------



## Baymule (May 3, 2016)

Bunny Baby Daddy


----------



## Shorty (May 9, 2016)

Pockets is 4 weeks old today, he eats pellets and hay but still gets goats milk 3 times a day, tomorrow we are going to work on drinking water. I think I have found him a home they are researching rabbits so I'm hoping it works out because I'll be able to see him from time to time.

Here he is escaping the cage to get to me


----------



## TAH (May 9, 2016)

Glad to hear you might of found him a home. And boy is he cute.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 9, 2016)

He's cute either way. Hope he gets to go be spoiled.


----------



## Shorty (May 20, 2016)

5 weeks 4 days and Pockets is gone. He was fine this morning when I fed him and put him outside. When I got home from work he was stiff in the cage. 
RIP my litte Pockets


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 20, 2016)

Sad to hear that. Strange too. Usually out of the infancy death rate troubles by weaning time. Mine are usually drinking water at two weeks to twenty days. Did he drink water for you between the four week mark and today? Regardless, sorry for your loss. I know you were pretty close with Pockets.


----------



## Shorty (May 20, 2016)

He was drinking water just fine I just couldn't get him to drink from a water bottle so I used a dish just like for his milk


----------



## promiseacres (May 21, 2016)

so sorry, never easy to lose any critter but when you've saved one.... absolutely heart wrenching


----------



## Bunnylady (May 21, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that. You worked so hard to help him live. 

For future reference, did you give him cecotropes?


----------



## Baymule (May 21, 2016)

Awww..... I am so sorry.  I had a baby squirrel I was bottle feeding die in my hands once and I bawled like a baby. It is those heart breaking moments that make it so hard. You were a good Baby Bunny Daddy, there is no fault on your end. Sometimes no matter what you do, things just go wrong. So sorry.


----------



## Shorty (May 21, 2016)

@Bunnylady I have 4 adult rabbits and there was no cecotropes to be found, I was giving him beneficial bacteria but I guess that wasn't enough


----------



## Shorty (May 21, 2016)

@Baymule you know I am a 26 year old girl right?


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 21, 2016)

so sorry to hear


----------



## Baymule (May 21, 2016)

Shorty said:


> @Baymule you know I am a 26 year old girl right?


Oops. Obviously I didn't. My bad.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 21, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------

